# DOCSIS 3.0 Cable Modem and router



## Heintzy (Mar 8, 2011)

I am setting up the internet at my new apartment and I just purchased a Motorola SB6120 SURFboard DOCSIS 3.0 eXtreme Broadband Cable Modem. I bought this modem to increase my speed with xbox/ps3/PC gaming and my intention is to have a hardwire connection whenever I am playing one of these. If I am going to be hardwire connecting from the router to these devices, does it matter what kind of router I have since I have the DOCSIS 3.0 modem? Will my speed be a lot different between a router that is from 2 years ago and a Wireless "N" router that you can by today? I realize a Wireless N router is going to be better in terms of a wireless connection, but when you are hardwired, does the type of router you have make a difference? Or is the modem itself providing the speed and the router is just a "bridge" to the other devices? I'm asking before I go out and buy a $80+ new router.

Thanks!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

If you have more than one network device to utilize and considering a wireless network then you may purchase a router. Other than that you may solely use a Modem and you will get a better bandwidth.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

I think that you will be limited by the speed of your connection - for gaming the latency (ping) is the key to success. Anything which improves your ping improves your gaming experience. Hence wireless is not the way to go if you can avoid it. Whether or not your experience improves is not predictable - way too many variables.


----------

